# male or female ( vent)



## crash2673 (Feb 8, 2012)

my red devil


----------



## bluejack23 (Jan 23, 2012)

Really blurry pic. are you just curious or after a pair?


----------



## crash2673 (Feb 8, 2012)

bluejack23 said:


> Really blurry pic. are you just curious or after a pair?


 i wanna breed it with a jd.


----------



## montellp (Jun 9, 2012)

thats a male jd what is the first fish


----------



## Boldstone (Sep 14, 2007)

Wait, you're trying to create a hybrid?

1. That's very hard.
2. Folks on here won't be that happy (ruins bloodlines and make "good" fish hard to find)

What is the first fish?


----------



## montellp (Jun 9, 2012)

hope not a red devil


----------



## bluejack23 (Jan 23, 2012)

thats a red devil.


----------

